# tengo planos de un amp pero no lo entiendo



## pbellocq (Oct 7, 2005)

tengo un amplificador roto, lo quiero hacer andar, tengo los planos es un ab, sencillo creo, pero no lo entiendo. si alguien puede darme una mano, me manda un mail y le mando el plano.

miles de graicas!!!!


----------



## rosmario (Jun 12, 2006)

puedes mandarme el plano del amplificador


----------



## gaska (Jun 14, 2006)

postea la foto aqui en el foro tambien,asi todos aprendemos plx


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 26, 2006)

Hola PB....tiene razon el amigo Gaska,poniendolo aqui, quizas te podremos ayudar todos ,suerte saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 1, 2006)

pasa los planos por que no sabemos que potencia de salida es y otras cosas de paso nos puedes ayudar bue salu2


----------

